# COVID19 Vaccinations-How's It Going?



## Andy M. (Jan 28, 2021)

The news seems to suggest the progress in administering vaccinations is sketchy at best. Some states are doing it well and others not so well. 

I live in MA and last night they were ranked 43rd in the country in getting the vaccine into peoples' arms. A couple of days ago our governor announced a change in the distribution policy with the flow of vaccine increasing. Starting yesterday (1/27), seniors over 75 YO could begin getting shots. 

Despite all the doom and gloom on the local news about how it's impossible to get an appointment, I logged on and got an appointment for next Tuesday for my first shot. 

I'm curious what experiences have been in other locations. Care to share?


----------



## jennyema (Jan 28, 2021)

I’m not eligible yet.  Plus I already was sick with it....

I don’t think I’ll be able to get one until the spring.

I’m very surprised at the chaos here in Massachusetts.  We are generally a leader in these things.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 28, 2021)

jennyema said:


> I’m not eligible yet.  Plus I already was sick with it....
> 
> I don’t think I’ll be able to get one until the spring.
> 
> I’m very surprised at the chaos here in Massachusetts.  We are generally a leader in these things.



I thought the Gov. handled the earlier part of this situation very well. Things have deteriorated with the vaccine distribution.


----------



## Just Cooking (Jan 28, 2021)

Lagging a bit in MO. 

Hoping our time comes soon. I have a PCP appointment next week. Will see if the Dr. has new info.

Ross


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 28, 2021)

Keep an eye on your town's and the state's websites.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 28, 2021)

I got my first vaccine a month ago from Public Health, they were getting employees in nursing homes first. The residents got their first two weeks ago.  Got my second yesterday. County is rolling out the first dose starting today at the Nat'l Guard Armory for those over 75 in the community. Town was full of cars and people.


----------



## bethzaring (Jan 28, 2021)

New Mexico has been on top of the Covid situation since day 1.  Our Governor, Michelle Luhan Grisham, was under consideration for Secretary of Health and Human Services in the new administration. On Jan. 6th, I registered with the NM Dept. of Health to be put on the list for the first available shot when I am eligible. I saw my doc on Tuesday and he said to expect a call from mid March to early April.   Not exactly around the corner.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 28, 2021)

I'm eligible because I am immunocompromised. I signed up on the state department of health website and am waiting to be notified when I can get it. My city's department of health has the vaccine, so hopefully soon. Meanwhile, I'm pretty much staying home.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 28, 2021)

MN is messed up royally. To cover up their inability to govern, they came up with this "wonderful" idea of having a lottery. The whole 18 000 people out of 5 000 000 plus some change population, would be chosen to give vaccine. What a joke. I am not even hopping until summer, or even fall. Hope I'm wrong though.


----------



## Silversage (Jan 28, 2021)

Florida is a cluster f?&%.


My county, and some others, have a lottery.  We have 103,000 folks old enough to register, but 144,000 are registered.  We seem to get about 1,000 doses per week.  I could wait 144 weeks at this rate.
Some counties have their own wait lists. Sign up online or by phone and they call you when you're up.  Sarasota county has 120,000 on the wait list.
Some counties use the state's registration system,  Call in and leave your birthdate, phone number, and zip code.  The response is we'll call you when your county has doses available.  If your county isn't participating they don't mention that - just "we'll call you".

Some counties have been handed over to Publix Pharmacy.  A couple days a week, at 6:00 a.m. it's an online free for all to try to get an appointment through their website.  

You can sign up in any/all counties, which is why there are more people signed up than there are residents.  Plus, until this week, you didn't have to even be a US resident to sign up here.  They were flying in from South America for vaccines.  You just keep trying to nab an appointment anywhere you can.


Our governor spent most of last year telling us it would all go away (sound familiar).  To date, Florida has received 2.9 MM doses, and only administered 1.5 MM of them.  Yet no one can tell us where the rest of the doses are and when they'll be released.  When the administration said they will come down and help, his response is "we're doing fine, we don't need you".


----------



## bethzaring (Jan 29, 2021)

My BIL who is 79 yo got a call yesterday from the NMDOH to schedule his first shot, in two weeks.  The appt is late in the afternoon so my sister is going with him in case doses are being given to whomever is on site.  She said many of her friends are just showing up at vaccine sites late in the day and have gotten shots needing to be used.  Me, I'm waiting for my call.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 29, 2021)

Seems like my town is on top of things. I easily made an appointment the other day. Got a call today to change the appt. because of a pending snowstorm. Now I'm going Thursday instead of Tuesday.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 29, 2021)

I think one reason for the distribution problems is that the previous administration did not have as many doses as they said they did, and did not tell states how many they would get or when they would get it. It's impossible to plan when and where and how to accomplish vaccinating people when you don't have that basic information.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 29, 2021)

Andy M. said:


> Seems like my town is on top of things. I easily made an appointment the other day. Got a call today to change the appt. because of a pending snowstorm. Now I'm going Thursday instead of Tuesday.


Our town was actually mentioned by name on Boston10/NBC earlier this week as having a link on the town's website for scheduling appointments. Surprised me, since we're too rural to make the Boston news. In spite of all the news reports on TV, I tend to think most of the issues are in the bigger cities. I think the smaller towns have an easier time of tailoring vaccine scheduling on a smaller scale. 

I haven't signed up yet since I'm too young (hardly , but for vaccination purposes I am). I'm also waiting until Himself goes for his and I can see what kind of reaction he has to it. Like my own personal lab rat.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 30, 2021)

This week the county unveiled a lottery system where you can enter your information into a database and your name will be selected at random as the vaccine becomes available.  The system has 10,000 slots and it was full in 90 minutes.

Yesterday they opened the system with an additional 800-900 slots for telephone applicants and they were gone within minutes.

I'm actually hoping that the new although less effective Johnson & Johnson single-shot vaccine will eventually be available at my local pharmacy for walk-ins.  IMO that would be safer than going into one of these mass vaccination events where you are surrounded by hundreds of people and waiting for hours to get a simple jab.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jan 31, 2021)

I am biting at the bit to get it, and VA is doing a lack luster job making it happen. I'm on the list with the county, my city and kaiser. Hopefully between the 3 I'll get that golden phone call.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 1, 2021)

Personally, I would like to see what the longer term side effects are. Also, I'm supposedly eligible to get the first dose some time, starting in mid-March, since I am in priority group 6 - age 70-79. However, I am not happy about the Quebec government's clever idea of postponing the second dose, so they can get more people vaccinated sooner. They have notions, but no studies. I would be less skeptical of being a guinea pig, if I knew for sure that they were going to use the data for scientific study of this experiment on the population. Enough of this semi-political rant. I haven't really decided when I will be willing to get vaccinated. (when, not if)


----------



## Just Cooking (Feb 1, 2021)

We have just set our 1st Covid Vaccine injection for Saturday, Feb 6th.

Ross


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 1, 2021)

taxlady said:


> Personally, I would like to see what the longer term side effects are. Also, I'm supposedly eligible to get the first dose some time, starting in mid-March, since I am in priority group 6 - age 70-79. However, I am not happy about the Quebec government's clever idea of postponing the second dose, so they can get more people vaccinated sooner. They have notions, but no studies. I would be less skeptical of being a guinea pig, if I knew for sure that they were going to use the data for scientific study of this experiment on the population. Enough of this semi-political rant. I haven't really decided when I will be willing to get vaccinated. (when, not if)


Tens of thousands of people participated in the clinical trials. The reason why these vaccine trials went so fast is because the approvals for developing vaccines, recruiting and running trials and funding were accelerated. These are generally why previous vaccines took many years to develop. You can read more about this type of vaccine here.

https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/vaccines/different-vaccines/mrna.html

Around one third of people who are infected with Covid-19 suffer serious organ damage and long-term disease. I'd rather avoid that.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 1, 2021)

GotGarlic said:


> Tens of thousands of people participated in the clinical trials. The reason why these vaccine trials went so fast is because the approvals for developing vaccines, recruiting and running trials and funding were accelerated. These are generally why previous vaccines took many years to develop. You can read more about this type of vaccine here.
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/vaccines/different-vaccines/mrna.html
> 
> Around one third of people who are infected with Covid-19 suffer serious organ damage and long-term disease. I'd rather avoid that.



I'm not too worried about catching C-19. I have barely been out of my house since 2020-03-12. I can stay home until there is more data. I understand the the short term side effects have been properly studied. But, there aren't any studies about the effects half a year or a year after the vaccine, yet. Also, as far as I have been able to ascertain, there haven't been any published results from studies of only using single dose of the vaccine, like they are doing in Quebec. They have said that they will follow the recommended schedule, if the companies threaten to stop selling it to us, if we don't follow the schedule.


----------



## Kathleen (Feb 1, 2021)

Work pulls me out of the house often.  I am a bit fearful of getting COVID, so I opted to take a vaccine when it became available.  That is the issue: Getting an appointment is nearly impossible around here even when your group is eligible.  I requested an appointment ages ago and have never have hear anything from those requests.  My co-worker sent the team a link he received and I was magically able to get an appointment for the first shot.  

The line with the appointment was more than a 1/4 mile long.  Once into the building (which could have housed a tractor pull event,) there were huge lines of approximately 60 people per line.  Like Disneyland, the lines moved according to a pattern.  There were five lines in total.  It took about 40 minutes to move through the lines.  Then we were screened on whether we had appointments, but no one really checked that.  Then we were in another set of lines, which took another 30 minutes.  A shot was eventually given and then we were to sent to wait for 20 minutes to see whether we were going to have a reaction.  While waiting, the second appointment is made.  

In our state, it is all rather ambiguous on how to get an appointment or who to call or when you may be given an appointment.  It's pretty unsettling.  There is zero reason for this ridiculous confusion.  Once an appointment is secured, it runs pretty smoothly.....but appointments are more rare than unicorns.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 2, 2021)

taxlady said:


> I'm not too worried about catching C-19. I have barely been out of my house since 2020-03-12. I can stay home until there is more data. I understand the the short term side effects have been properly studied. But, there aren't any studies about the effects half a year or a year after the vaccine, yet. Also, as far as I have been able to ascertain, there haven't been any published results from studies of only using single dose of the vaccine, like they are doing in Quebec. They have said that they will follow the recommended schedule, if the companies threaten to stop selling it to us, if we don't follow the schedule.


I don't think I've heard of long-term side effects from any vaccine. Have you?


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 2, 2021)

My ton seems to be on top of things. My first shot is Thursday and I just got an email to register for the second shot. The final test will be if I actually get the shot.


----------



## roadfix (Feb 17, 2021)

Going in for my second dosage of Moderna today at Dodger Stadium.
I’m getting in line 3 hours earlier than my appointed time because that’s how long it took the last time....sitting in my car.
This time I have a pee jar with me.


----------



## bethzaring (Feb 17, 2021)

bethzaring said:


> My BIL who is 79 yo got a call yesterday from the NMDOH to schedule his first shot, in two weeks.  The appt is late in the afternoon so my sister is going with him in case doses are being given to whomever is on site.  She said many of her friends are just showing up at vaccine sites late in the day and have gotten shots needing to be used.  Me, I'm waiting for my call.



Last Wednesday my sister went with her husband for his first shot.  She asked if there was a dose for her.  She was told, no, the clinic was expecting 1500 doses but only received 500.  Our state is still vaccinating the 75+ age group.


----------



## Just Cooking (Feb 17, 2021)

We received our first injection Feb 6th. 2nd is scheduled for Mar 6th.

This is through our ins provider, Cox Health. They have done a good job of it. 

Ross


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Feb 17, 2021)

I went to the myturn.ca.gov web site and they had appointments available immediately, at a community center less than a 4 miles from my house. I needed an hour to shower and shave, then went and got stabbed. I get shot up again on 5 March, but this time I will let my insurance rideshare program drive me because parking was a complete fustercluck.


----------



## roadfix (Feb 18, 2021)

Got my second dose almost 24 hours ago and I’m feeling the ill effects....chills, headache, body aches, fatigue....  haven’t felt this bad in years.   I guess this is to be expected?
They said the second dose will hit hard on some.


----------



## Silversage (Feb 18, 2021)

We got our first doses yesterday.  I got a call Friday from Sarasota County Health (the next county south), with an appointment window of 1:30-2:30 on the 17th.  We got there about 45 minutes early, and were finished and released from 'watch' at 1:50.  All in all, it wasn't too bad - just over an hour to wait in line, get our ID checked (to make sure we were Florida residents), wait some more, get our appointment verified, wait some more, get the shot, wait for reactions.  The whole process was very smooth once we walked in the door.   



Arm is a little sore this morning, but no other ill effects.  Round 2 in 4 weeks.


----------



## bakechef (Feb 18, 2021)

I think that it means that your immune system is working which is a good thing. It's seeing an intruder and using all of its resources to fight it.





roadfix said:


> Got my second dose almost 24 hours ago and I’m feeling the ill effects....chills, headache, body aches, fatigue....  haven’t felt this bad in years.   I guess this is to be expected?
> They said the second dose will hit hard on some.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 18, 2021)

bakechef said:


> I think that it means that your immune system is working which is a good thing. It's seeing an intruder and using all of its resources to fight it.



As unpleasant as it it, it's a good sign.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 18, 2021)

On the second dose, the body can already recognize the invader, so a big reaction means things are going well. This has also happened to quite a few people who had C-19, when they get their first dose, for the same reason. Sort of the immune system saying, "You again! Well, I'm not putting up with that. I'm getting out the big guns."


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 18, 2021)

roadfix said:


> Got my second dose almost 24 hours ago and I’m feeling the ill effects....chills, headache, body aches, fatigue....  haven’t felt this bad in years.   I guess this is to be expected?
> They said the second dose will hit hard on some.



I had the same reaction after my second dose. I went to work the next day for a whole hour before I called it quits.

Hydrate, Hydrate, Hydrate! And Tylenol 500 mg every 4 hours helps.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Feb 18, 2021)

I had no side effects.

Does anyone remember how many polio shots we had to get, plus boosters? I remember standing in line at the elementary school on a Saturday, but I can't remember how many times I had to do that.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 18, 2021)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I had no side effects.
> 
> Does anyone remember how many polio shots we had to get, plus boosters? I remember standing in line at the elementary school on a Saturday, but I can't remember how many times I had to do that.



I remember booster shots but that may not have been for polio.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 19, 2021)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I had no side effects.
> 
> Does anyone remember how many polio shots we had to get, plus boosters? I remember standing in line at the elementary school on a Saturday, but I can't remember how many times I had to do that.


I remember getting the polio vaccine as a shot and then the Sabin oral vaccine.


Andy M. said:


> I remember booster shots but that may not have been for polio.



Same here. I think we got booster shots three times, but at least twice. They were for a number of things, like small pox and tetanus, maybe even whooping cough. I also remember everyone at school getting that skin scratch test for TB once or twice.


----------



## Kathleen (Feb 19, 2021)

I got my second shot yesterday.  The line moved very quickly.  Like the first time, I am very sore around the injection site.  Other than being tired and slightly achy, I seem to be coming through okay.  No chills.  Very slight headache.


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 19, 2021)

taxlady said:


> I remember getting the polio vaccine as a shot and then the Sabin oral vaccine.
> 
> 
> Same here. I think we got booster shots three times, but at least twice. They were for a number of things, like small pox and tetanus, maybe even whooping cough. I also remember everyone at school getting that skin scratch test for TB once or twice.



The way things are going up here, I don't foresee getting it for months..not part of my short term plans..


----------



## msmofet (Feb 19, 2021)

NJ is having problems getting the Vaccine shipments due to weather issues.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 19, 2021)

msmofet said:


> NJ is having problems getting the Vaccine shipments due to weather issues.



Our gov. is prepared to send the National Guard to pick it up at the source.


----------



## Silversage (Feb 19, 2021)

Andy M. said:


> Our gov. is prepared to send the National Guard to pick it up at the source.




Our governor is threatening to cut off allocations to counties that complain.


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 2, 2021)

I just got the call  from the NMDOH!!  Dh and I get our first shots tomorrow!!!


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 2, 2021)

I got my second shot at Noon today. I’m told I may feel fever and aches through tomorrow. Nothing yet.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 2, 2021)

Andy, a friend who got her second shot was told to hydrate and take acetaminophen. She did and had no bad side effects. It might help. YMMV


----------



## phinz (Mar 2, 2021)

Still waiting for my category to come up. A friend who is only 6 months older than me just got an appointment with the VA in his county, and one of my trainer's clients called around to county health departments until she was able to schedule to get one even though she's 14 years younger than the current age bracket.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 2, 2021)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Andy, a friend who got her second shot was told to hydrate and take acetaminophen. She did and had no bad side effects. It might help. YMMV



Yup. Already took the 'Tylenol' and am monitoring my temp. It hasn't effected my appetite. Just had dinner. Looking forward to cake and ice cream for dessert.

Also, heard on the news that Pres. negotiated with Merck and J&J to have Merck manufacture the vaccine. There'll be enough for every American by the end of May!


----------



## phinz (Mar 2, 2021)

Maybe that news means I'll be able to take my September Disney cruise! June is probably out at this point, given that it's an Alaska cruise for our 30th.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 5, 2021)

I got a call for a backup vaccine! [emoji16] My doctor's office is doing a vaccination event tomorrow, but it's only for people over 65 (I'm 57 and immunocompromised). But, typically 10-15 percent of people with appointments don't show up, so they're arranging for people who can be available to get there on short notice to get any leftover doses, so they don't get wasted. And I'm on the top of the list!


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 5, 2021)

I still don't qualify, but supposedly the state is opening it up next week to under 65 with prior conditions. Now to find a vaccine, still very scarce. Our governor continues to be much less than helpful. I have definite vaccine envy of all who've been able to get the shot!


----------



## Just Cooking (Mar 6, 2021)

Just received our 2nd injections, this morning. Popped some Tylenol and will see if any after effects. 

Ross


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 6, 2021)

Just Cooking said:


> Just received our 2nd injections, this morning. Popped some Tylenol and will see if any after effects.
> 
> Ross



Hydrate, Hydrate, Hydrate!!!


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 6, 2021)

In MA we have a state COVID site which is a clearing house for vaccination locations and appointments. I have been very frustrated trying to get an appt. for SO as everything is always booked!

At the beginning of the quarantine time last year I joined a couple of local Facebook groups for the town I live in and they have been a huge help. They made me aware of shots available at the town hall where I got both my Moderna shots. Then they made me aware of availability at a local hospital where I was able to book an appointment for SO's first shot in mid-March.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Mar 6, 2021)

I got my second, and hopefully last, shot yesterday. Right now my arm is a little sore at the injections point, as they like to say in the drug commercials, but other than that I am just peachy!


----------



## Just Cooking (Mar 6, 2021)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> *Hydrate, Hydrate, Hydrate!!!*



Yes.  I am a heavy water drinker, every day.  

Ross


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 6, 2021)

Just Cooking said:


> Yes.  I am a heavy water drinker, every day.
> 
> Ross



Perfect!  Still feeling okay?


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 6, 2021)

I just got my first vaccine! [emoji16] [emoji382][emoji40]


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 6, 2021)

GotGarlic said:


> I just got my first vaccine! [emoji16] [emoji382][emoji40]



Fantastic!


----------



## Just Cooking (Mar 6, 2021)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Perfect!  Still feeling okay?



Yes, thank you. 

Neither of us has noticed any adverse symptoms. Looking forward to what the morning will bring.  We will, of course, continue protocols moving forward.

Glad to see our members being vaccinated. 

Ross


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 6, 2021)

I had my 2nd dose at the end of January, had a rough day after. Several of us did. Worried about afters of my friends.  So far I am the only one in my family to get it.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 7, 2021)

I was randomly selected to get vaccine. MN has a lottery going. I got Jhonson & Jhonson vaccine on Friday


----------



## Just Cooking (Mar 7, 2021)

Just Cooking said:


> Yes, thank you.
> 
> *Neither of us has noticed any adverse symptoms.* Looking forward to what the morning will bring.  We will, of course, continue protocols moving forward.
> 
> ...



Spoke too soon. We had an uncomfortable night. Hope today is better.  

Ross


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 7, 2021)

GotGarlic said:


> I just got my first vaccine! [emoji16] [emoji382][emoji40]


I'm doing pretty well today. My arm is a little swollen at the injection site and my upper arm is sore. But I can lift my arm up over my head. DH couldn't do that after his second vaccine earlier this week.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 7, 2021)

Just Cooking said:


> Spoke too soon. We had an uncomfortable night. Hope today is better.
> 
> Ross


Hope you and Jeannie feel better soon.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 7, 2021)

I was fortunate to get the Johnson & Johnson single-dose vaccine today at a local Target/CVS.

We'll see!


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 7, 2021)

Dh and I got our first Pfizer shots Wednesday March 3rd.  I had a sore upper arm and DH had all possible side effect in succession.  He was off work two days, Wed. and Thursday.  He still feels tired and has a headache.  Our booster shots area scheduled for March 24th.


----------



## Just Cooking (Mar 8, 2021)

GotGarlic said:


> Hope you and Jeannie feel better soon.



Much better this morning, thank you. 

Thankfully, Jeannie's discomfort was much less than mine. If I hadn't felt so bad Sunday, I'd have taken first prize for whining. Too sick to whine.

Ross


----------



## Just Cooking (Mar 8, 2021)

bethzaring said:


> Dh and I got our first Pfizer shots Wednesday March 3rd.  I had a sore upper arm and DH had all possible side effect in succession.  *He was off work two days,* Wed. and Thursday.  He still feels tired and has a headache.  Our booster shots area scheduled for March 24th.



Two days. That's a real bummer. 

Interesting how it affects some but, not others. 

Ross


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 8, 2021)

Just Cooking said:


> ...Interesting how it affects some but, not others...


I had read elsewhere that most people's strong reactions come after the second shot. However, if someone has a strong reaction after the first shot, there's a likelihood that they have Covid without symptoms. When you get the shot, your body recognizes the intruder and triggers the body's defense system.

I looked for this info online but couldn't find it. It's likely that what I read was someone commenting in a Facebook thread on something their doctor told them. Still, it makes sense, I guess.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 8, 2021)

SciShow talks to experts and does a lot of research before they make a video. Here's a video that talks about the second vaccine shot and the reactions that people have as well as the reactions of people who have had C-19 getting their first vaccine shot.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nucCr7Sywgc&list=PLsNB4peY6C6IQediwz2GzMTNvm_dMzr47&index=2&t=17s


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 8, 2021)

Excellent, he explained it better than I could.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 8, 2021)

Hey *taxy*, my rememberer was pretty much right with the first shot being rough if you had some sort of Covid infection previously. Except the guy from SciShow explained it way cooler than I could have no matter how many words I would have used.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 8, 2021)

I finally got an appointment 50 miles away on a site I've looked at many times, but appointments have always showed unavailable. I about fell over after I found one. I had to call the clinic after I booked it to make sure it was real.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 8, 2021)

I tried to schedule an appointment or at least find out. The site pretends to work, but it is broken. It just has me running around in circles.


----------



## Just Cooking (Mar 9, 2021)

taxlady said:


> SciShow talks to experts and does a lot of research before they make a video. Here's a video that talks about the second vaccine shot and the reactions that people have as well as the reactions of people who have had C-19 getting their first vaccine shot.



Thank you for posting this video. 

Now I'm kinda glad that I felt so bad, after my second injection. Not certain if I should feel sorry that Jeannie didn't get sick too.. 

Ross


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 9, 2021)

Ross, I went to work the next day, for less than an hour. Probably took me more time to do the drive back and forth. Spent the day sleeping. By the third day, still felt cruddy, but I could function.


----------



## Just Cooking (Mar 9, 2021)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Ross, I went to work the next day, for less than an hour. Probably took me more time to do the drive back and forth. Spent the day sleeping. By the third day, still felt cruddy, but I could function.



(((Hugs.))).. Mine was a bit weird. Had the injection Saturday morning. Was ok all day. Didn't sleep well that night. Sunday was awful, sick and slept off and on all day. Woke Monday morning feeling fine. Strange.

Ross


----------



## bakechef (Mar 10, 2021)

Rob's getting his first on Thursday, he works at a computer, so he was able to stalk the web for an appointment, it wasn't easy but he found a Walgreens to get an appointment. I'm not eligible until March 24th, and I'll be stalking the web for an appointment!


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 11, 2021)

Got my first one! second scheduled for the 27th.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 11, 2021)

First one today, April 1 for the second! Extreme relief! What a pain in the butt to even get an appointment, I'm so glad it's almost over.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 12, 2021)

At least you guys ARE getting appointments. Himself (72 and Type 2 diabetic + HBP) and I (69 + HBP) are both registered for when they are available in our area.  Nada, nothing. We might have a better chance at getting a slot if we want to go to one of the mass vaccination sites. The closest one is about 45 miles away.

Meanwhile, most of our friends and family members around our ages or a little younger in other states are all done abd good to go - literally.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 12, 2021)

taxlady said:


> I tried to schedule an appointment or at least find out. The site pretends to work, but it is broken. It just has me running around in circles.



Today, I discovered that the site isn't broken. It's just a really bad user interface. But, now there are no more appointments available. It says to check back soon. Gah!


----------



## Just Cooking (Mar 12, 2021)

Cooking Goddess said:


> At least you guys ARE getting appointments. Himself (72 and Type 2 diabetic + HBP) and I (69 + HBP) are both registered for when they are available in our area.  Nada, nothing. We might have a better chance at getting a slot if we want to go to one of the mass vaccination sites. The closest one is about 45 miles away.
> 
> Meanwhile, most of our friends and family members around our ages or a little younger in other states are all done abd good to go - literally.



I see many who are having difficulty with appointments.

We have always (since becoming qualified for Medicare) had supplemental  insurance, either HMO or PPO. Our current HMO (Cox Essence Health Care) made arrangements and scheduled our appointments.  

I kinda thought that was a given for older folk. 

Ross


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 12, 2021)

It's not just the scheduling, Ross, it's where the vaccines are being given. The governor is holding back from local hospitals, clinics, and drug stores so that the distribution sites are big and centralized. Most very close to Boston. Even Barnstable County (all of Cape Cod), which had the 3rd oldest population in the nation, has had to drive a long way - Provincetown to Gillette Stadium is 116 miles one way. They were just allowed to set up their own arrangements, but they don't get many doses to distribute.


----------



## Just Cooking (Mar 12, 2021)

Cooking Goddess said:


> It's not just the scheduling, Ross, it's where the vaccines are being given. The governor is holding back from local hospitals, clinics, and drug stores so that the distribution sites are big and centralized. Most very close to Boston. Even Barnstable County (all of Cape Cod), which had the 3rd oldest population in the nation, has had to drive a long way - Provincetown to Gillette Stadium is 116 miles one way. They were just allowed to set up their own arrangements, but they don't get many doses to distribute.



I see. I didn't realize that it is a distribution problem. 
We don't seem to have that here in MO. 

Ross


----------



## Kathleen (Mar 13, 2021)

Cooking Goddess said:


> At least you guys ARE getting appointments. Himself (72 and Type 2 diabetic + HBP) and I (69 + HBP) are both registered for when they are available in our area.  Nada, nothing. We might have a better chance at getting a slot if we want to go to one of the mass vaccination sites. The closest one is about 45 miles away.
> 
> Meanwhile, most of our friends and family members around our ages or a little younger in other states are all done abd good to go - literally.



I was fortunate to get a link that allowed me to make an appointment.  I signed up when vaccines were first starting so I could be notified of availability.  I've not yet received anything about an appointment from them, but got an email this past week that they have me on a list.  I'll turn down the opportunity when it comes through because I have already received my shots.  However, it is a horrific system here.  I simply got lucky in getting an appointment.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 13, 2021)

It seems many states are experiencing issues with the huge volume of traffic on the websites.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 13, 2021)

Kathleen said:


> I was fortunate to get a link that allowed me to make an appointment.  I signed up when vaccines were first starting so I could be notified of availability.  I've not yet received anything about an appointment from them, but got an email this past week that they have me on a list.  I'll turn down the opportunity when it comes through because I have already received my shots.  However, it is a horrific system here.  I simply got lucky in getting an appointment.


If that's the Virginia Department of Health, you can change your status, so they can contact someone else to receive the vaccine.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 13, 2021)

Andy M. said:


> It seems many states are experiencing issues with the huge volume of traffic on the websites.


Since the previous administration didn't communicate with states about vaccine distribution - when, where and how much they would get - they didn't have the information they needed to make plans. They couldn't set up vaccination sites and staffing, supplies and the necessary storage facilities. They're scrambling to catch up.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 13, 2021)

MA has sites, but we're out here in what Himself calls "The Frontier". [emoji1] The mass vaccination sites are mostly clustered near Boston, or at least the eastern part of the state. And I would rather mostly hide in my house and shop infrequently and wait for the governor to alot more inventory nearby. Also, DC keeps saying they'll send MA so many doses, then fewer than promised show up. However, maybe my earlier complaint helped. Himself got an email yesterday offering him the chance to get an appointment!!! It's at the community center in the next town over. It's not until March 30th, but he did get to pick the time. You all know what a sleeper-inner he can be, but he should be able to get there at 4. LOL!

Still, it boggles my mind in what our government with private enterprise has been able to do in just one year. Studying a new virus, formulating a vaccine, trying to get a huge country with a large, varied population vaccinated...and not with something as simple as sugar cubes, mind you. [emoji6] Amazing. The best analogy for this was something I heard on a Marketplace broadcast. The virologist Kai Ryssdal was speaking to said it was like building a plane once it was already in the air. He didn't mention, though, that the plane builders didn't have the extra pressure of passengers dying.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 13, 2021)

Cooking Goddess said:


> MA has sites, but we're out here in what Himself calls "The Frontier". [emoji1]


I was referring to December and January, when the vaccines first became available. There were no federal plans for distribution, so states couldn't plan. It's much better now, but like I said, states are still scrambling to catch up. 



Cooking Goddess said:


> Still, it boggles my mind in what our government with private enterprise has been able to do in just one year. Studying a new virus, formulating a vaccine, trying to get a huge country with a large, varied population vaccinated...


Coronaviruses have been studied for over a decade now, so it wasn't entirely new to virologists. The first vaccine available was the Pfizer vaccine, which was developed in Germany with no support from the US federal government. And, of course, the former guy discouraged people from getting the vaccine, which is why so many people are afraid to get it now. So many lives could have been saved last year with different leadership.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 13, 2021)

In MA, regardless of vaccine availability, the MA website for booking an appointment couldn't handle the volume. It had to undergo revision twice. Then they just opened it up to pre-registration. Where you go online and provide info about your location and category and they will contact you when you are eligible and an appointment becomes available.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 13, 2021)

Andy M. said:


> In MA, regardless of vaccine availability, the MA website for booking an appointment couldn't handle the volume. It had to undergo revision twice. Then they just opened it up to pre-registration. Where you go online and provide info about your location and category and they will contact you when you are eligible and an appointment becomes available.


Same in Virginia, although, as I mentioned, the medical school/group where my doctor works, had a vaccination clinic and they arranged for people to be on standby in case of no-shows. Since I'm eligible, I got a call for that and fortunately, there were enough no-shows that I got my first shot. So maybe more types of sites will open up like that in other states. I am in an urban area, though, so that helps.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 13, 2021)

Andy M. said:


> In MA, regardless of vaccine availability, the MA website for booking an appointment couldn't handle the volume. It had to undergo revision twice. Then they just opened it up to pre-registration. Where you go online and provide info about your location and category and they will contact you when you are eligible and an appointment becomes available.


Our town started their own sign-up through the town website somewhere around the end of January. Himself registered about a month ago. I signed up sometime last week. I figured if we stagger our vaccinations and one of us reacts poorly, the other should be good enough to help out.


----------



## caseydog (Mar 14, 2021)

I become eligible on Monday (3/15). Then, I'll need to sign up early in the morning, every day until I get lucky. My sister (an RN in Texas) told me I can also go to a shot location at the end of the day (last appointment), and if they have doses left, they give them to whoever is there, so no doses get wasted. 

CD


----------



## taxlady (Mar 14, 2021)

I'm still checking the QC government site every few hours. People have said that appointments become available at random times. I have to check if it's true, but I read that this coming week, we will be able to book appointments at pharmacies, not just government vaccination centres.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 14, 2021)

I joined a couple of different Facebook groups for my town for news, info and foodie talk. It was through these groups that I got wind of vaccine availability, first at the town hall for me and later at a local hospital for SO when she became eligible. IF not for these groups, I'd probably still be hunting for an appointment.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 16, 2021)

taxlady said:


> I'm still checking the QC government site every few hours. People have said that appointments become available at random times. I have to check if it's true, but I read that this coming week, we will be able to book appointments at pharmacies, not just government vaccination centres.



I got an appointment at a pharmacy about 2 km away from home. It's for June 28. That was the earliest I could find anywhere near me. 

I checked with "my" pharmacy yesterday (Monday) morning and many times during the day. They were already fully booked. Today it wasn't in the list of vaccination places on the provincial website.  I guess they will be back on the list once they have some vacant spots.


----------



## Silversage (Mar 16, 2021)

I have an appointment this Saturday for my second dose!!!


I have a close-knit group of 8 women friends who socialize together - dinner - theater - parties - etc.  All of us will have our second shots done before Easter, so we are having an Easter brunch at Barb's house!!!    Yay!!!


It feels so good to see the end of the tunnel in site.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 16, 2021)

SO went for her first shot today (Pfizer). She was in and out in 15-20 minutes.

They gave her an appointment for for he second shot on 4/6/21, but she will be in FL attending to her daughter who is having major surgery.

I sent an email to the hospital that's doing the shots and got a call back in an hour to reschedule to a better date.

I continue to be impressed with the efficiency and professionalism exhibited by these folks.

On a related note, I heard on the news last night that MA is #1 in the nation for states with a population over 5 million.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 17, 2021)

Even with vaccine you have to be careful. One week after I was vaccinated I was exposed to the Corona and got infected. My test results came back today Positive.


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 17, 2021)

CharlieD said:


> Even with vaccine you have to be careful. One week after I was vaccinated I was exposed to the Corona and got infected. My test results came back today Positive.



Charlie, I am so sorry to read this.  Please keep us posted on how you are doing.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 17, 2021)

CharlieD said:


> Even with vaccine you have to be careful. One week after I was vaccinated I was exposed to the Corona and got infected. My test results came back today Positive.



Oh phooey, god bedring (Danish for good bettering).

I hope that the fact that you got vaccinated means that you only have a very mild case.


----------



## Silversage (Mar 17, 2021)

CharlieD said:


> Even with vaccine you have to be careful. One week after I was vaccinated I was exposed to the Corona and got infected. My test results came back today Positive.




Charlie, there are two different types of test.  Did you test positive for the virus, or positive for the antibodies?
 You would expect to test positive for antibodies after the vaccine.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 17, 2021)

Silversage said:


> Charlie, there are two different types of test.  Did you test positive for the virus, or positive for the antibodies?
> You would expect to test positive for antibodies after the vaccine.



Good point.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 17, 2021)

Are you getting the 2 dose, Charlie?  We all remain vulnerable, but the vaccine is supposed to charge your immune system to be able to fight the virus. The vaccine does not stop you from getting, just helps you fight it and hopefully keep you out of the hospital.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 17, 2021)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Are you getting the 2 dose, Charlie?  We all remain vulnerable, but the vaccine is supposed to charge your immune system to be able to fight the virus. The vaccine does not stop you from getting, just helps you fight it and hopefully keep you out of the hospital.



Charlie mentioned earlier in this thread (post #60) that he got the Johnson & Johnson vaccine.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 17, 2021)

Even with the single dose, the info above still applies. It's an immune system booster, does not guarantee you will not get Covid...just that you will be able to fight it better.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 17, 2021)

I got Jhonson & Jhonson vaccine. One dose. I got tested positive for corona virus. Not antibodies.
I do think that having been vaccinated is helping me to fight the virus. 
It feels like regular flu. If there is such thing as regular flu. 
Thank you for well wishes. Sad thing is we, my family, been so careful all this time. And here I am when things are starting to look better, bam, I get sick.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Mar 18, 2021)

I had something weird happen a little bit ago - I got a call from Walmart pharmacy, and I don't use them. So I called them back, and they were calling me to tell me that they were calling me because I was on the NJ vaccine list, and wanted to know if I wanted to get the vaccine. And I made an appt. to get it next Tues, 3-23! I was shocked. I had driven by a county mega-site over at the college countless times, with constant traffic in and out, but they are finally getting the shots at more local places, in the pharmacies.  I guess I will get it before I plant the tomatoes!


----------



## LizStreithorst (Mar 18, 2021)

That's a hell of a thing to have happen, Charlie.  How are the rest of the family so far?  As far as I'm concerned as long as I know that I will get well.  They say that with the J&J that although there's a chance of still being protected you will still get over it.  I'll keep you in my heart until you get better.  

I get my second Monday.  I'm getting the Pfiser.  None of the States got as much vaccine as they would have liked but Mississippi did an excellent job of getting them in arms.  Our vaccine elegebility is now so good it is being offered to anyone 16 or older.  The only State that has done a better job of getting the vaccs in arms is Alaska.  I love it when my State is close to the top of anything.  It doen't happen often.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Mar 18, 2021)

I got my first Phizer type shot today.  Took two days on the internet trying to connect with making an appt,  then when I finally did get an appt, they booked me in right away for next day service, choice of times..    So far not feeling anything.  I think I will take some tylenol as a preventative later.   Drinking lots fluids,  I hope ice tea counts.  

SO's doctor wants her to hold off in case he can book her in for a sooner surgery date, in which case she shouldn't have it 7 days before the procedure.  Twiddling thumbs on that score.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 18, 2021)

LizStreithorst said:


> That's a hell of a thing to have happen, Charlie.  How are the rest of the family so far?  As far as I'm concerned as long as I know that I will get well.  They say that with the J&J that although there's a chance of still being protected you will still get over it.  I'll keep you in my heart until you get better.
> 
> I get my second Monday.  I'm getting the Pfiser.  None of the States got as much vaccine as they would have liked but Mississippi did an excellent job of getting them in arms.  Our vaccine elegebility is now so good it is being offered to anyone 16 or older.  The only State that has done a better job of getting the vaccs in arms is Alaska.  I love it when my State is close to the top of anything.  It doen't happen often.





Thank you very much. Appreciate


----------



## pepperhead212 (Mar 19, 2021)

Get well quickly, *CharlieD*!  Hopefully, that vaccine will help you recover quickly.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 19, 2021)

pepperhead212 said:


> Get well quickly, *CharlieD*!  Hopefully, that vaccine will help you recover quickly.





Thank you


----------



## jennyema (Mar 19, 2021)

You can get the virus no matter if you’ve been vaccinated.  Sorry that happened to you, Charlie.

We got our first doses yesterday


----------



## bakechef (Mar 20, 2021)

Got my first shot yesterday. Here in the city it's really tricky to get an appointment, they fill up so fast. Walgreens is the one pharmacy that seems to have full participation. There are sporadic mass vaccinations at the arena and local hospital systems seem to never have appointments. To avoid driving myself crazy stalking an appointment I scheduled one in a smaller town an hour away. I didn't mind the drive, I just wanted that first dose as soon as I was eligible! 

NC has a pretty good website to help find vaccination centers and Walgreens website ran great and was simple to use.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 21, 2021)

jennyema said:


> You can get the virus no matter if you’ve been vaccinated.  Sorry that happened to you, Charlie.
> 
> 
> 
> We got our first doses yesterday





As I learned the hard way.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 21, 2021)

Charlie, how are you doing now?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Mar 21, 2021)

Silversage said:


> Our governor is threatening to cut off allocations to counties that complain.



That is because your Governor is a rectum!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 22, 2021)

Charlie, I hope you're over the side effects by now. Be well.

Liz, it's good to see you back here. Glad to see that you're OK.


Finally! While I had pre-registered for an appointment with my town's health department weeks ago, I have been looking online to see if I could catch an appointment before they contacted me. It even got to the point where I would check if I woke during the night to take a walk down to the bathroom. Nada. Today, when I checked my email, I had a note from the town... oddly, under the label "Water/Sewer". [emoji38] All I know is that I head to the same place Himself will be at on March 30th. I'll have a week to see if anything happens to him before my first shot on April 8th.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 22, 2021)

Yay, CG! Glad you got an appointment!

I go for my second one this Saturday. DH couldn't lift his arm higher than his shoulder after his. We'll see. I'm not planning on cooking, though  Our local Greek place is near the medical center, so we'll be getting takeout.


----------



## Silversage (Mar 22, 2021)

I got my second shot on Saturday.  The first was a breeze, but the second knocked me down for a day and a half.  Chills, sweats, and fever all at once.  Kind of like flu, but without the headache, stuffiness or nausea.  This morning I woke up feeling great.  It's a small price to pay for the feeling of relief.  It finally feels like the beginning of the end.


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 22, 2021)

Dh and I both get our second shot on Wednesday.  I'm cooking up a storm to have plenty of leftovers.  My first shot was nothing, Dh's  first shot flattened him for two days.  Just in case, I also got in 2 quarts of ice cream....


----------



## pepperhead212 (Mar 23, 2021)

I got my first shot today - the Moderna - and have had no quick reaction - the 15 minutes is up, so I can get some of the things I haven't gotten from Walmart for over a year! There really isn't that much...

Turns out, there is even less now!  The flours I usually got there they no longer carry (Gold Medal Bread and WW - not just out of them, as there is no place for them), and on that aisle where they had a huge  number of dried beans, they have far fewer varieties.  I Might go over to one of the other stores in the area - maybe they still have some of the others. 

I didn't bother with the garden section.


----------



## bakechef (Mar 23, 2021)

I've noticed a lack of gold medal bread flour in other stores too. I've been able to get White Lily bread flour (yes they have that now! Same protein level as King Arthur) and King Arthur. I stopped at Walmart today, like you to get a few things hard to find elsewhere and I noticed how tiny their flour section was, only one bread flour (KA) and the rest seemed to be store brand, kinda weird. 





pepperhead212 said:


> I got my first shot today - the Moderna - and have had no quick reaction - the 15 minutes is up, so I can get some of the things I haven't gotten from Walmart for over a year! There really isn't that much...
> 
> Turns out, there is even less now!  The flours I usually got there they no longer carry (Gold Medal Bread and WW - not just out of them, as there is no place for them), and on that aisle where they had a huge  number of dried beans, they have far fewer varieties.  I Might go over to one of the other stores in the area - maybe they still have some of the others.
> 
> I didn't bother with the garden section.


----------



## Bama-Rick (Mar 23, 2021)

Got my second shot Friday the first was a breeze I've been pinched harder. The second was a different story the shot wasn't too bad and I had no reaction within fifteen minutes but the next it felt like I had been shot in the arm with a rifle it hurt. 24 hours later the pain was gone and just very mild discomfort in my arm. Anyhow today all discomfort is gone.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Mar 25, 2021)

Getting my second tomorrow, can't wait. My DH had his about a month ago and he had no problems. Hope my goes as well.


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 26, 2021)

Dh and I got our second shot on Wednesday morning.  He had significant reactions to both shots, but the first shot was worse for him.  I had not much reaction to first shot and was eagerly awaiting a reaction to the second shot.  Nothing.  Until Wednesday evening and all day yesterday.  VERY sore upper arm, chills, flu like symptoms and fatigue.  Pretty much normal today, arm not sore at all.  I am relieved to finally have a reaction to the shot and to have this over, for this year.


----------



## medtran49 (Mar 26, 2021)

I read that people who have a strong reaction to the first shot have probably had Coronavirus at some point, whether a mild or serious case.  We had our first shots a week ago.  I had a fairly sore arm next 1.5 days or so, diminishing as I used it more.  Craig just had a mildly sore arm.  I had made a menu of mostly easy to cook meals just in case for this past week, but we didn't really need them.  Guess I'll be doing that again in 3 weeks.  



Craig had to go to ER because of a lab/blood draw or storage error on routine lab work because 1 of the values came back critically/potentially life-threateningly high.  ER nurse told us most of the hospital personnel felt bad for 1-3 days after the second Moderna jab so we should probably expect it.


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 26, 2021)

medtran49 said:


> I read that people who have a strong reaction to the first shot have probably had Coronavirus at some point, whether a mild or serious case.



I am 100% certain that DH has not had Coronavirus. He works in construction and has been exposed a few times.  He tested negative each time.  If he had the virus, I would have gotten it.  We take our temperature and O2 saturation levels daily with normal readings every day.  He works for careless international travelers so we test ourselves daily. His clients have homes in 3 countries and travel monthly to their other homes, and he has never seen a mask on them.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 27, 2021)

We received our second and final virus vaccine yesterday afternoon and, so far, we haven't had any adverse reactions.  As for the injection site, there is no discomfort or any evidence that we'd even gotten the shot.

We'll see what the next couple of days will show.  Hoping for the best.  We already have enough to deal with with our good, um, friend "Arthur."


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 27, 2021)

Just got in from round 2!


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 27, 2021)

Just got my second shot and am waiting the required 15 minutes before I head home. Woo hoo! [emoji16]


----------



## JoAnn L. (Mar 27, 2021)

I had my secone shot on Friday and everything went perfect. They are so organized were I had to go for the shot. Just like my DH I had no reaction. I am very grateful.


----------



## Kathleen (Mar 31, 2021)

It continues to be slow in rolling out and, when one is qualified, it is nearly impossible to get an appointment.  I'm lucky to have my vaccine, but family has not been able to get them.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 31, 2021)

Kathleen said:


> It continues to be slow in rolling out and, when one is qualified, it is nearly impossible to get an appointment.  I'm lucky to have my vaccine, but family has not been able to get them.


It's frustrating for sure, but it's ramped up from a few thousand per day to over a million per day and 130 million doses given in three months. I think that's good news.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 31, 2021)

Right now, the vaccine is becoming available in larger quantities so more people can be vaccinated. 

Beginning May 1st, everyone over 16 years-old will be eligible. (April 19th in MA) That's a huge number of people looking for vaccination appointments all at once. There will likely be log jams until things settle down.

Also, with CVS and Walgreens ramping up to give vaccinations, the processing should smooth out more.

Just heard that initial testing on 12 YO to 15 YO kids was a success. When they're approved, there will be another rush to get shots.

All this is really good news. Most people seem to want the shots and are scrambling to get them ASAP.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 31, 2021)

taxlady said:


> Charlie, how are you doing now?





Thank you for asking. I am much better, though anything I eat , goes right through me. I’m sorry TMI. 
And though I feel much better, I am still pretty weak.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 1, 2021)

CharlieD said:


> Thank you for asking. I am much better, though anything I eat , goes right through me. I’m sorry TMI.
> And though I feel much better, I am still pretty weak.


(((Hugs))) god bedring (Danish for good bettering)


----------



## Roll_Bones (Apr 1, 2021)

I was in the grocery store and over the PA system they announced vaccine at the pharmacy. Someone canceled and I got my first Moderna shot. 
I was able to make an appt for my wife for the following day as well.  So we both got our first shot and both feel bad. I have never had any issues with vaccines.  I was freezing all night with headache.  The exact symptoms we had when we actually had the virus.
My symptoms started 24 hours after the shot.  My wife started with symptoms in 12 hours.
I understand the second dose can make you feel even worse?


----------



## taxlady (Apr 1, 2021)

Roll_Bones said:


> I was in the grocery store and over the PA system they announced vaccine at the pharmacy. Someone canceled and I got my first Moderna shot.
> I was able to make an appt for my wife for the following day as well.  So we both got our first shot and both feel bad. I have never had any issues with vaccines.  I was freezing all night with headache.  The exact symptoms we had when we actually had the virus.
> My symptoms started 24 hours after the shot.  My wife started with symptoms in 12 hours.
> I understand the second dose can make you feel even worse?



As I understand it, people who have had C-19 often get reactions to the first shot the way other people have reactions to the second shot.


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 1, 2021)

Roll_Bones said:


> I was in the grocery store and over the PA system they announced vaccine at the pharmacy. Someone canceled and I got my first Moderna shot.
> I was able to make an appt for my wife for the following day as well.  So we both got our first shot and both feel bad. I have never had any issues with vaccines.  I was freezing all night with headache.  The exact symptoms we had when we actually had the virus.
> My symptoms started 24 hours after the shot.  My wife started with symptoms in 12 hours.
> I understand the second dose can make you feel even worse?





I hope you are better now. But I too heard of negative reactions to the second dose. Personally I had Jhonson and Jhonson and did not feel bad at all.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 1, 2021)

CharlieD said:


> I hope you are better now. But I too heard of negative reactions to the second dose. Personally I had Jhonson and Jhonson and did not feel bad at all.


It's not really a negative reaction - it's your body's immune system revving up in response to the vaccine. It's normal, although not everyone experiences it to the same degree.


----------



## phinz (Apr 1, 2021)

Second dose this morning. Just tired, mild headache (which may be springtime) and I'm ravenous (which may be that I'm fat). So far so good. Will see over the next few hours.


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 1, 2021)

My sister had an appointment in Colorado for Monday morning.  When she arrived, she was told her appt. had been cancelled. Got it rescheduled for yesterday, Wednesday.  She called Tuesday to confirm and could not get it confirmed.  Her dh took her anyway and she got her 2nd shot yesterday.  Is only feeling mild symptoms.  Everyone in my family now has had both shots...all 4 of us.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 1, 2021)

Himself got round one on Tuesday. When he finally got up today (around 5PM), he complained about feeling achy. He's slowly feeling better, but time will tell.

I get my first dose next Thursday. Since I suspect I may have had it last year in late spring or early summer, can't wait until Friday! [emoji45] Lol!


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 1, 2021)

Got my second dose of Pfizer today! A friend and I drove 50 miles away since appointments are still so hard to get, but it's done! Red Lobster for lunch! No side effects yet that I've noticed except for a bit tired.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Apr 2, 2021)

taxlady said:


> As I understand it, people who have had C-19 often get reactions to the first shot the way other people have reactions to the second shot.



I hope thats it. I will not look forward to my second shot.



CharlieD said:


> I hope you are better now. But I too heard of negative reactions to the second dose. Personally I had Jhonson and Jhonson and did not feel bad at all.



Many years ago I went to work in a sewage plant.  I had to have multiple vaccinations before I could work there.  It was two shots with I think 4 vaccines.  The night after those shots I got terribly ill.  But was fine the next morning.
But have never had any reaction to a vaccine until now.
Thanks Charlie I am better and my wife is almost over with her symptoms.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 6, 2021)

taxlady said:


> I got an appointment at a pharmacy about 2 km away from home. It's for June 28. That was the earliest I could find anywhere near me.
> 
> I checked with "my" pharmacy yesterday (Monday) morning and many times during the day. They were already fully booked. Today it wasn't in the list of vaccination places on the provincial website.  I guess they will be back on the list once they have some vacant spots.



So, I got email on 24 March telling me that that appointment was cancelled. I figure that I had gotten the appointment because of a glitch in their system.

Anyhoo, I have been checking for other appointments and today I got one for this coming Thursday. And, it's at my regular pharmacy which is much closer. Woohoo! The hubster will have to wait until his age group is eligible.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 6, 2021)

My older daughter has been working 70-80 hours a week so she asked me to get her an appointment when she became eligible yesterday. It took me two midnights with multiple browser tabs open to get her a spot for this Friday. She has a hour's drive to get there but it's worth it.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 6, 2021)

It's so exciting to know that everyone over 16 across the country will be eligible for the vaccine on April 19! [emoji16] My family is planning a get-together for my aunt's 85th birthday on July 10. Can't wait to see everyone [emoji813]


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 6, 2021)

Andy, does your daughter's town have a sign up list she can get on? That's how Himself and I were able to secure appointments with little effort on our part.



taxlady said:


> ...I have been checking for other appointments and today I got one for this coming Thursday. And, it's at my regular pharmacy which is much closer...



We'll be vaccine twins on Thursday! That's when mine is at the community center in the neighboring town. I'm starting to get a little nervous. Himself still has an odd ache in his lower shoulder blades that showed up a day or two after his first dose that's still a bit sore. I'm thinking I'll have a reaction since I might have had a mild case of Covid last year. I guess we'll find out later this week...


----------



## Rocklobster (Apr 6, 2021)

I'm still too young...haven't been able to make that claim for a long time....this time, it's not a good thing, though....they are taking people 60 and up right now..I'm almost there....
I'm a baby senior...;P


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 6, 2021)

GotGarlic said:


> It's so exciting to know that everyone over 16 across the country will be eligible for the vaccine on April 19! [emoji16] My family is planning a get-together for my aunt's 85th birthday on July 10. Can't wait to see everyone [emoji813]



This is my feeling too. I really miss seeing my family up close. In about a month everyone but my grandson will be fully vaccinated and fully protected. GS is only fourteen so we're waiting for the current youth testing to be finished and approvals given for 12-16 year-olds.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 6, 2021)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Andy, does your daughter's town have a sign up list she can get on? That's how Himself and I were able to secure appointments with little effort on our part...



Thanks, CG. I got her a first appointment for Friday afternoon.


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 8, 2021)

Katie H said:


> We received our second and final virus vaccine yesterday afternoon and, ..."



I hope it is final. But from what I hear from doctors, many of them think it is going to be like a flu shot. Will have to get it routinely.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 8, 2021)

Yay! I just got home from getting my first Covid-19 shot. That went well. I had been getting more and more anxious. Feeling much better now. They gave me an appointment for the second shot. It's for July 29. I got the Moderna vaccine. Now, the wait to see if I have any reactions to it.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 8, 2021)

taxlady said:


> ...They gave me an appointment for the second shot. It's for July 29...




That doesn't sound right. The two shots are supposed to be about 4 weeks apart. Maybe April 29th?


----------



## Just Cooking (Apr 8, 2021)

I agree. Seems way long between injections.

Ross


----------



## taxlady (Apr 8, 2021)

Andy M. said:


> That doesn't sound right. The two shots are supposed to be about 4 weeks apart. Maybe April 29th?





Just Cooking said:


> I agree. Seems way long between injections.
> 
> Ross



Seems wrong to me too, but that's how Quebec is doing it. We are short on vaccine doses here in Canada. The Quebec government has decided to get the first shots into as many arms as possible before giving out second shots. If, they suddenly got a bunch of doses, we could probably get our second shot appointments changed to sooner.

This came in my email, after I got my shot.


----------



## luckytrim (Apr 8, 2021)

Got my second dose yesterday...... arm is a bit more sore than the first time, but otherwise ; Smooth !


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 8, 2021)

Round One went in today. My arm is sore; every once in a while it feels heavy, as if someone strapped a brick to my upper arm. Since the first of two pneumonia shots gave me a dead arm for two days, it will be interesting if I can lift my left arm tomorrow.

Round Two is scheduled for April 29th. That means I should be fully marinated by May 13th. Looks like I'll be making a haircut appointment with my stylist on May 14th! And that I can tell my hygienist on the 17th that she has less to worry about as she cleans and polishes my teeth. 


I saw a news story on CBS yesterday about a research clinic in CA is testing an oral Covid vaccine. That would make things even easier. In case you want to read: *Oral COVID-19 vaccine being tested in Los Angeles-area research center*.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 8, 2021)

My arm started getting a little sore around the injection site about 8 hours after the shot. The person who vaccinated me told me to be sure to keep moving the arm.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 8, 2021)

CG, which vaccine did you get? I got Moderna.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 9, 2021)

Himself and I both got Pfizer. My arm hurts if I try to flap it like a wing, but range of motion is still all there. Heading to bed shortly. We'll see if it works in the morning.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 9, 2021)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Himself and I both got Pfizer. My arm hurts if I try to flap it like a wing, but range of motion is still all there. Heading to bed shortly. We'll see if it works in the morning.



You're testing fate! It say right there on the bottle: "Do not try to flap your arm like a wing."


----------



## bakechef (Apr 9, 2021)

We have a ton of vaccination sites here but it's still super difficult to get an appointment! I see that as a good sign that a lot of people in my city are getting vaccinated!

My husband got one here in town, but I had to travel an hour. I became eligible for my second shot Wednesday and was hoping to reschedule closer to home, but so far no luck. That's ok, as long as I get it next week, all is good.





Dawgluver said:


> Got my second dose of Pfizer today! A friend and I drove 50 miles away since appointments are still so hard to get, but it's done! Red Lobster for lunch! No side effects yet that I've noticed except for a bit tired.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 9, 2021)

New Hampshire announced yesterday they will give shots to anyone who registers REGARDLESS OF RESIDENCY beginning Monday. I guess they have an abundance of vaccinate.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 9, 2021)

New Hampshire's abundance probably contributes to so many people elsewhere having to drive long distances elsewhere. Too bad they can't ship them to places near bakechef or Dawg, rather than have people drive from all over to get to NH.





Andy M. said:


> You're testing fate! It say right there on the bottle: "Do not try to flap your arm like a wing."


[emoji38] Trust me, Andy, this dodo won't fly no matter how hard I would flap.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 9, 2021)

Cooking Goddess said:


> New Hampshire's abundance probably contributes to so many people elsewhere having to drive long distances elsewhere. Too bad they can't ship them to places near bakechef or Dawg, rather than have people drive from all over to get to NH.[emoji38] Trust me, Andy, this dodo won't fly no matter how hard I would flap.



I fear their abundance vaccine is a sign residents are refusing the vaccine.


----------



## Just Cooking (Apr 9, 2021)

Andy M. said:


> I fear their abundance vaccine is a sign residents are refusing the vaccine.



I agree.
Here they held mass vac session. 2 day goal is 10,000 people vaccinated.

1st day total was 1,700. "Missouri" is kinda like that tho.

Ross


----------



## bakechef (Apr 9, 2021)

It's much easier to get an appointment in a more rural town in NC. Cities kinda lean one way and rural lean completely opposite so I bet when we see who's percentage of vaccinated people is highest, it'll paint a predictable picture. These areas were also loose with mask wearing. 





Andy M. said:


> I fear their abundance vaccine is a sign residents are refusing the vaccine.


----------



## Kathleen (Apr 9, 2021)

Happily, our house will be fully vaccinated by the end of April!  I'm really looking forward to visiting my father.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 9, 2021)

I think that part of the reason that the rural areas are less interested in getting vaccinated is that the chance that they know someone who had a really bad case or died from C-19 is a lot lower in the less densely populated areas.


----------



## roadfix (Apr 9, 2021)

Both my mother and step-mother are in their nineties.   They’re going to wait for in-home vaccination services for the home bound....   whenever that may be.


----------



## expatgirl (Apr 10, 2021)

Took first Phizer and will have the 2nd this Wed.  No reaction to the first one, but my appetite increased a lot! & ):


----------



## Just Cooking (Apr 10, 2021)

Just Cooking said:


> I agree.
> Here they held mass vac session. 2 day goal is 10,000 people vaccinated.
> 
> 1st day total was 1,700. "Missouri" is kinda like that tho.
> ...



Final total was 6100+. Not as hoped for but, at least those folks helped us all be a bit safer.

Ross


----------



## Lee Vining (Apr 17, 2021)

5th day after the second Pfizer was glad I woke up without a tag on my toe.
Advill knocks back the side effects somewhat. Hold that thought.
Overall my taste has improved.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Apr 17, 2021)

I had no side effects except a little soreness at the injection site for about an hour. No taste problems, but then I have always had good taste.


----------



## caseydog (Apr 18, 2021)

I get my second Pfizer shot on Monday. I expect to spend Tuesday very tired, and perhaps sleeping. But, it is worth it. 

BTW, the reason the second Pfizer and Moderna shots have more side effects than the first is that the first shot got your immune system working, and that immune system sees the second shot in a similar way to the virus, and the two of them fight it out for a day or two. So, if you feel like $h!T the next day, be happy, because the vaccine shots are working. 

CD


----------



## expatgirl (Apr 18, 2021)

My 2nd (Pfizer) is this Wednesday and hoping the side effects won't be too onerous.....would love not to wake up with a tag on my toes, either, Lee Vining!!


The first one was a breeze, though I wanted to eat everything in sight for days!  Guess I'd better start my diet now.....


----------



## Lee Vining (Apr 18, 2021)

caseydog said:


> I get my second Pfizer shot on Monday. I expect to spend Tuesday very tired, and perhaps sleeping. But, it is worth it.
> 
> BTW, the reason the second Pfizer and Moderna shots have more side effects than the first is that the first shot got your immune system working, and that immune system sees the second shot in a similar way to the virus, and the two of them fight it out for a day or two. So, if you feel like $h!T the next day, be happy, because the vaccine shots are working.
> 
> CD


4th to 5th day on the second shot took me down CD. Advil liquigells helped a lot.


----------



## msmofet (Apr 18, 2021)

I am set to get my first shot tonight.


Can I take Ibuprofen/Advil or do I have to take Tylenol for soreness etc.?


I've read no Ibuprofen/Advil just Tylenol. Others say Ibuprofen/Advil is fine.


----------



## Lee Vining (Apr 18, 2021)

msmofet said:


> I am set to get my first shot tonight.
> 
> 
> Can I take Ibuprofen/Advil or do I have to take Tylenol for soreness etc.?
> ...



Don't take anything unless you need to and Advil has been the poor mans silver bullet in the circles we run with if you do.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 18, 2021)

Ask where you get the shot.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 18, 2021)

I think if your doctor has not recommended a particular pain killer to you, it doesn't really matter which one you take, unless you have a reaction to any of them. I have to take Tylenol if I need it, because the others pose a risk of stomach damage to me, but that's because of other medical issues I have.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 18, 2021)

Himself goes for his second shot on Tuesday. I'll be watching him closely over the remainder of the week since my second is due the following week Thursday. Hopefully, he skates through this one easily, too.

A friend of mine who lives in FL had posted on FB that she got a shot. I asked her if it was #1 or #2. She said just the first one - she had to wait for her allergy tests come back to make sure she could take it. Himself and I had never heard of this. Does anyone else know someone who encountered needing allergy tests for a Covid shot?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 18, 2021)

msmofet said:


> I am set to get my first shot tonight.
> 
> 
> Can I take Ibuprofen/Advil or do I have to take Tylenol for soreness etc.?
> ...



You take what works for you, do not pre-medicate. Only take if you spike a temp over 101F or you are achy and uncomfortable.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 18, 2021)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Himself goes for his second shot on Tuesday. I'll be watching him closely over the remainder of the week since my second is due the following week Thursday. Hopefully, he skates through this one easily, too.
> 
> A friend of mine who lives in FL had posted on FB that she got a shot. I asked her if it was #1 or #2. She said just the first one - she had to wait for her allergy tests come back to make sure she could take it. Himself and I had never heard of this. Does anyone else know someone who encountered needing allergy tests for a Covid shot?



Maybe she has other allergies? I know that there can be allergic reactions to one or some of the ingredients in at least one of the vaccines. I don't remember details, because I have never had an allergic reaction to any medication. It was one of the questions on the form I had to fill in to get my appointment.


----------



## jennyema (Apr 18, 2021)

Got my second on Tuesday and the next 48 hours were a bitch ....


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 18, 2021)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Himself goes for his second shot on Tuesday. I'll be watching him closely over the remainder of the week since my second is due the following week Thursday. Hopefully, he skates through this one easily, too.
> 
> A friend of mine who lives in FL had posted on FB that she got a shot. I asked her if it was #1 or #2. She said just the first one - she had to wait for her allergy tests come back to make sure she could take it. Himself and I had never heard of this. Does anyone else know someone who encountered needing allergy tests for a Covid shot?



I haven't heard of this.  Dh has many pollen allergies and gets a significant reaction to any and all vaccines.


----------



## bakechef (Apr 19, 2021)

Had my second on Thursday and other than arm soreness at the injection site, felt fine. Same for Rob. I don't usually react to the flu shot either. Friend of mine had a very mild reaction on his second shot.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 19, 2021)

SO just got her second Pfizer. Now we wait two weeks for it to ripen.


----------



## Lee Vining (Apr 19, 2021)

All the temp morgues at the wife's hospital are empty and COVID caseloads are down. Unrelated, delayed surgeries and other treatments that were put on hold are way, way up.
She's still working 12's and holding over and her days off.
Flirting with the 50% Cali/Fed tax bracket.

We're now hoping to be able to head to the Sedona/Sonora desert for a weeks stay early next month before the heat sets in.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Apr 20, 2021)

I just got my 2nd Moderna shot today; no problems yet, even after being in the garden for the last 2 hours.  Tomorrow is supposed to be a crappy day (to be outside, that is),and the next very cold (for the spring), so if something hits me as far as side effects, I hope it's on those two days!


----------



## caseydog (Apr 21, 2021)

I got my second Pfizer shot on Monday. I was tired on Tuesday, but that's all. I took a long nap Tuesday afternoon, so now I'm wide awake in the middle of the night. I should have made myself stay up. 

CD


----------



## caseydog (Apr 21, 2021)

Lee Vining said:


> All the temp morgues at the wife's hospital are empty and COVID caseloads are down. Unrelated, delayed surgeries and other treatments that were put on hold are way, way up.
> She's still working 12's and holding over and her days off.
> Flirting with the 50% Cali/Fed tax bracket.
> 
> We're now hoping to be able to head to the Sedona/Sonora desert for a weeks stay early next month before the heat sets in.



A trip to the desert sounds fun. Do you have an ATV? 

CD


----------



## Lee Vining (Apr 22, 2021)

Zero Covid patients at USC - Keck - Verdugo hospitals.


----------



## Lee Vining (Apr 22, 2021)

caseydog said:


> A trip to the desert sounds fun. Do you have an ATV?
> 
> CD



Yes.
Looks like the weather will cooperate!


----------



## LPBeier (Apr 22, 2021)

I got the Moderna last Friday. I also fell that same day so I didn't associate my sore arm to the shot until TB figured it out. The area where I was vaccinated was untouchable for almost 3 days. Other than that I had no noticeable side effects.

I have to be careful for another week (2 total) and then I can venture out more than just Miley's afternoon walks. I am looking forward to sitting in the park and reading or writing for a while. I REALLY miss the outdoors. After a year on my little balcony, it is time to get back into the world!

Here in BC, Canada, we are having 800 - 1200 new infections a day. That might not sound like much but when we started it was up in the 100 - 200 range. We had a 2-year-old die of COVID this week. So sad.


----------



## Wan (Apr 26, 2021)

*covid*

There is no need to get jabbed.  Covid is essentially a super-flu.  Just eat healthy, and drink plenty of water.  If you are relatively healthy with a good immune system, you most likely won't die from it, and that is assuming you catch it.

I for one am not going to allow foreign substances to get injected into my body.  Who knows what's in the vaccines?


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 27, 2021)

Wan said:


> There is no need to get jabbed.  Covid is essentially a super-flu.  Just eat healthy, and drink plenty of water.  If you are relatively healthy with a good immune system, you most likely won't die from it, and that is assuming you catch it.
> 
> I for one am not going to allow foreign substances to get injected into my body.  Who knows what's in the vaccines?


This is all untrue and I suspect you know it. There are plenty of ways to find out what's in the vaccines and it's certainly not a "super flu," whatever that means. Millions of people around the world have died from it and millions more have been left with long-term serious health problems that will plague them for decades.


----------



## bakechef (Apr 27, 2021)

Yeah, tell that to the people of India right now. I should tell my best friend that it's ok, his mom died of a "super flu", no big deal. Sheesh!





Wan said:


> There is no need to get jabbed.  Covid is essentially a super-flu.  Just eat healthy, and drink plenty of water.  If you are relatively healthy with a good immune system, you most likely won't die from it, and that is assuming you catch it.
> 
> I for one am not going to allow foreign substances to get injected into my body.  Who knows what's in the vaccines?


----------



## Lee Vining (Apr 27, 2021)

GotGarlic said:


> This is all untrue and I suspect you know it. There are plenty of ways to find out what's in the vaccines and it's certainly not a "super flu," whatever that means. Millions of people around the world have died from it and millions more have been left with long-term serious health problems that will plague them for decades.











bakechef said:


> Yeah, tell that to the people of India right now. I should tell my best friend that it's ok, his mom died of a "super flu", no big deal. Sheesh!








----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
In the temp morgues at my wife's hospital they were stacking them 9 high on racks built for three.


----------



## Lee Vining (Apr 27, 2021)

Wan said:


> There is no need to get jabbed.  Covid is essentially a super-flu.  Just eat healthy, and drink plenty of water.  If you are relatively healthy with a good immune system, you most likely won't die from it, and that is assuming you catch it.
> 
> I for one am not going to allow foreign substances to get injected into my body.  Who knows what's in the vaccines?



Your location BBY wouldn't happen to be Bahazhen Bay Yangtze, West of of Wuhan would it?


----------



## Silversage (Apr 27, 2021)

He's just a troll - as he's proved in other (moderated) threads.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Apr 27, 2021)

I'm sure that there were those that had that opinion of the polio vaccine, back in the day.  And look what happened to some...


It's just over a week after my second shot, and no side effects, KOW.  Two of those days right after I actually felt less fatigued than normally, probably because I was not out in the garden, due to weather conditions!


----------



## summer57 (Apr 27, 2021)

LPBeier said:


> Here in BC, Canada, we are having 800 - 1200 new infections a day. That might not sound like much but when we started it was up in the 100 - 200 range. We had a 2-year-old die of COVID this week. So sad.




 Looks like the BC numbers have flattened somewhat - 799 new infections and zero deaths today, thankfully.
I had my Moderna shot a couple of weeks ago. My arm was sore that night but nothing more.  

More and more young people are booking their vaccinations, and that will help. The new travel restrictions will also help.


----------



## Kathleen (May 1, 2021)

LPBeier said:


> I got the Moderna last Friday. I also fell that same day so I didn't associate my sore arm to the shot until TB figured it out. The area where I was vaccinated was untouchable for almost 3 days. Other than that I had no noticeable side effects.
> 
> I have to be careful for another week (2 total) and then I can venture out more than just Miley's afternoon walks. I am looking forward to sitting in the park and reading or writing for a while. I REALLY miss the outdoors. After a year on my little balcony, it is time to get back into the world!
> 
> Here in BC, Canada, we are having 800 - 1200 new infections a day. That might not sound like much but when we started it was up in the 100 - 200 range. We had a 2-year-old die of COVID this week. So sad.



My arm was sore for days after the second (Pfizer) shot.  As of yesterday, our household is fully vaccinated.  I cannot begin to express how happy to write that.  I hear people taught the shot and caution about the shot but, for me, I feel like it is something to try.  While I will continue to wear masks around others, etc., I feel that I am doing what I can to support the health of my family and others.

In my office, there are multiple people who are anti-vaxxers.  While I respect their right to be so, I also expect them to understand when others are not comfortable with their decision.


----------



## Lee Vining (May 1, 2021)

Want to start an argument? Wear this for an hour. It attracts opinions like fly paper and their are more flat earthers out there than you may think:


----------



## taxlady (May 1, 2021)

Lee Vining said:


> Want to start an argument? Wear this for an hour. It attracts opinions like fly paper and their are more flat earthers out there than you may think:



According to a tweet by a flat earther, there are flat earthers around the globe.


----------



## Kathleen (May 1, 2021)

taxlady said:


> According to a tweet by a flat earther, there are flat earthers around the globe.



  Now, I want that on a t-shirt.


----------



## Lee Vining (May 1, 2021)

You wear it and you’ll very surprised discovering people you know that believe we faked the moon landing and wrestling’s real. 
Well, the Bushwackers were real BTW.


----------



## roadfix (May 11, 2021)

They finally started sending people out to vaccinate home bound folks.
My 93 year old mother got her Pfizer shot last Friday.
After the shot the 2 nurses had to stick around for 20 minutes...
Now they have to come back again in a month....   J&J would have been the practical choice here...


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (May 11, 2021)

Wan said:


> There is no need to get jabbed.  Covid is essentially a super-flu.  Just eat healthy, and drink plenty of water.  If you are relatively healthy with a good immune system, you most likely won't die from it, and that is assuming you catch it.
> 
> I for one am not going to allow foreign substances to get injected into my body.  Who knows what's in the vaccines?



Too bad your parents didn't have your attitude when the Salk polio vaccine was first released. You would either be dead or in an iron lung, but either way would not be annoying us with your bovine feces.


----------



## Andy M. (May 11, 2021)

With the Feds' approving the Pfizer vaccine for 12-15 year-olds, I made an appointment for my grandson for this Saturday. I'll pick him up and take him for the shot (with a permission slip) and mom will pick him up.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 11, 2021)

Andy M. said:


> With the Feds' approving the Pfizer vaccine for 12-15 year-olds, I made an appointment for my grandson for this Saturday. I'll pick him up and take him for the shot (with a permission slip) and mom will pick him up.


[emoji813] I know how happy you will be to be able to spend time with your grandson, Andy.


----------



## Andy M. (May 12, 2021)

GotGarlic said:


> [emoji813] I know how happy you will be to be able to spend time with your grandson, Andy.



You're right! texting and video conversations don't cut it.


----------



## jennyema (May 14, 2021)

I was finally able to get my 90 year old mother fully vaccinated.  The state of Illinois was very hard to deal with, but at the end of the day, mom and my whole family is now vaccinated and I can breath somewhat easier.


----------



## Lee Vining (May 14, 2021)

A friend passed away last week from Covid.
Click on the link, scroll down and read his friends account of his hospital stay and events leading to his passing:

https://www.facebook.com/Arizona4x4OffRoadRecovery/?ti=as

Joe Osuch was a terrific person. 
Not only did he help stranded people on trails he was involved in wild burro and mustang rescue and adoptions with my wifes group.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 14, 2021)

My sister is back in ICU due to Covid-19.  Nobody in her family got the vaccine. As far as I know I am the only one to be vaccinated.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 14, 2021)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> My sister is back in ICU due to Covid-19.  Nobody in her family got the vaccine. As far as I know I am the only one to be vaccinated.


Oh, PF, I'm so sorry {{{Princess}}}


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 14, 2021)

GotGarlic said:


> Oh, PF, I'm so sorry {{{Princess}}}



From Mom's description, she is in Heart Failure. They won't let anyone in the hospital, it has been locked down due to a spike in Covid-19 cases. We will go down once she is released.


----------



## taxlady (May 14, 2021)

Oh PF, that must be hard. (((Hugs))) and sending positive vibes for your sister's health.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 14, 2021)

Thanks GG and TL. She's our Baby Sister and having a hard time with it.


----------



## Kathleen (May 14, 2021)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> My sister is back in ICU due to Covid-19.  Nobody in her family got the vaccine. As far as I know I am the only one to be vaccinated.



We have family members refusing to be vaccinated along with my having some co-workers.  I am so sorry to hear about your baby sister and hope she will be well soon.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 15, 2021)

Kathleen, our son was so eager to get vaccinated that he volunteered for one of test runs. The local doctor did not get approved, so Goober just got his second Moderna shot this week. Meanwhile, his twin sister is still thinking about getting it. And I always figured her for being the one with common sense...





PrincessFiona60 said:


> My sister is back in ICU due to Covid-19.  Nobody in her family got the vaccine. As far as I know I am the only one to be vaccinated.


PF, that's so sad. I hope she pulls through. We all know what a bugger this virus can be. (((hugs)))


----------



## Just Cooking (May 15, 2021)

So sorry to see this, PF. 

Our family/friend base is small, here in MO. Not certain how I'd react if any of them were against the vaccine. 

Ross


----------



## bethzaring (May 15, 2021)

I'm sorry PF for your sister and family.  I hope she gets well.


----------



## Andy M. (May 15, 2021)

PF, so sorry for your Baby Sister's suffering.

Lee, I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## msmofet (May 15, 2021)

I got my second shot last Sunday. I still feel lousy but today is better than yesterday. All I did was sleep on Wednesday and  Thursday I didn’t eat anything all day Wednesday and not much on Thursday or Friday. I hope this is winding down.


----------



## Andy M. (May 15, 2021)

I took my grandson for his first shot. It was run by a local hospital at an off-site facility. Being the first week of under 15 availability, it was mobbed! However, it went smoothly.

I did see that one teen passed out and was wheelchaired to a "recovery area".


----------



## roadfix (May 15, 2021)

Andy M. said:


> I did see that one teen passed out and was wheelchaired to a "recovery area".





Most likely from the sight of the needle....
I need to look away every time I get my blood drawn.


----------



## Andy M. (May 15, 2021)

roadfix said:


> Most likely from the sight of the needle....
> I need to look away every time I get my blood drawn.



That's what I figured.


----------



## Rob Babcock (May 17, 2021)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thanks GG and TL. She's our Baby Sister and having a hard time with it.




I hope she's doing okay!  By now I think most people have access.  I have had both doses now.


----------



## Alix (May 17, 2021)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> My sister is back in ICU due to Covid-19.  Nobody in her family got the vaccine. As far as I know I am the only one to be vaccinated.



Oh crap PF that's awful! Hope she rallies soon. Its scary. I hope her family sees the light now and goes for their shots. Yikes. 

We have one branch of our family who are very conservative and are not getting vaccinated. I hope they have enough sense to stay away from our 91 year old matriarch. Sigh. When did we become so focussed on ourselves and not on the community as a whole? I didn't think I was THAT old.


----------



## taxlady (May 17, 2021)

msmofet said:


> I got my second shot last Sunday. I still feel lousy but today is better than yesterday. All I did was sleep on Wednesday and  Thursday I didn’t eat anything all day Wednesday and not much on Thursday or Friday. I hope this is winding down.



Feeling better yet? I hope so.


----------



## msmofet (May 17, 2021)

taxlady said:


> Feeling better yet? I hope so.


Thank you for asking. Feeling better but not %100 yet. Stomach still a bit tender.


----------



## taxlady (May 17, 2021)

msmofet said:


> Thank you for asking. Feeling better but not %100 yet. Stomach still a bit tender.



(((Gentle hugs)))


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 17, 2021)

Sister is still in ICU, she is still on the ventilator, but she is awake and doing exercises with PT. Vent is because she has no reserves to breathe on her own. They have gotten a ton of fluid off her. Since she remains in ICU we have not gone to see her, the hospital at this time is not allowing any visitors for any patient due to a spike in cases and low vaccination rate of the general populace (including my parents). Seems like Wyomingites are anti-vax.

I've been vaccinated since January.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 17, 2021)

That sounds a little bit encouraging, PF. It sounds like you need to talk some sense into your beloved family, though. You have my permission to slap them upside their heads.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 17, 2021)

Cooking Goddess said:


> That sounds a little bit encouraging, PF. It sounds like you need to talk some sense into your beloved family, though. You have my permission to slap them upside their heads.



That I might do if I thought that people did not have the right to refuse medical care. Everyone has the right to refuse.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 17, 2021)

I understand. It's tough, though {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Just Cooking (May 18, 2021)

Just a thought.

We embraced masks and carrying hand sanitizer, at the start of the pandemic.

While they may not have anything to do with it, we have not had a hint of a cold or any allergy reactions in that time.

Although fully vaccinated, masking and hand sanitizer will remain a part of our daily protocol when we leave our home.

Ross


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 19, 2021)

*Ross*, so many people have made a point about flu numbers being so low this year. That "the government" is fudging the numbers or something. No, fools, it's because for the last year we've all been pretty careful about staying home more, staying away from strangers when we're out, and wearing masks that (according to some) don't help with anything.  And I want to know why people had to be told to wash their hands. Did people not wash their hands before this pandemic?  Wait, I don't want to know. 



PrincessFiona60 said:


> That I might do if I thought that people did not have the right to refuse medical care. Everyone has the right to refuse.


I understand that, *PF*. It saddens me, though, that what seems like a simple thing to so many of us is such a hard decision for others. Sad, too, that someone you love being so sick when she might not have been if she were vaccinated is something that could break your heart - metaphorically speaking. I sure hope that your ticker is doing well these days and no cause for concern. This past year+ has been quite a trip for all of us!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 19, 2021)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I understand that, *PF*. It saddens me, though, that what seems like a simple thing to so many of us is such a hard decision for others. Sad, too, that someone you love being so sick when she might not have been if she were vaccinated is something that could break your heart - metaphorically speaking. I sure hope that your ticker is doing well these days and no cause for concern. This past year+ has been quite a trip for all of us!



Seems weird to me, at one point I had 27 patients with Covid, if anyone should have gotten it, it should have been me. But, thanks to the quick response of the facility minimal staff were affected. We were able to keep Covid out of the facility for the first 5 months. Thought we had it made until a 17 year old brought it in after her vacation.

My ticker is fine, my mental is not so good. Severely divided by my need to take care of my sister and the need to take care of my patients. Wouldn't be so bad if my sister was not 3 hours away.


----------



## Lee Vining (May 19, 2021)

My Aunt Mary is 92 and the COVID hit her hard,,,, but amazingly she survived.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 19, 2021)

Facility hit again, another young staffer came up positive and she's been working the last three days.  Another round of testing and visitations have been stopped. Another staff, her son (grade school) is positive, too!  I share an office with her.

I locked myself in, got my work done and came home. Luckily I am a few days ahead on my resident assessments, so I don't have to leave my office. Will see what happens next week when I have to venture out and see residents.


----------



## bethzaring (May 19, 2021)

That is so worrisome PF.  I hope you can stay safe and healthy.

I am impressed you are ahead on your assessments!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 19, 2021)

bethzaring said:


> That is so worrisome PF.  I hope you can stay safe and healthy.
> 
> *I am impressed you are ahead on your assessments!*



This is the busy month, too!  I had 15 comprehensives and admits. Next month, just one comprehensive.  But, most of next month are third quarter, so I'll be busy with comprehensives again in a couple of months. Love how the changes make my life not boring.  I'll be able to get a lot of reviews and updates on care plans done next month.  We've been cleaning up lots of things lately, getting out dated diagnoses fixed is time consuming.  It will still be nice to get some help, I've been doing it by myself for over a year.


----------



## Just Cooking (May 28, 2021)

Springfield, MO ended its mask mandate @ midnight Thursday.

Some businesses will still demand masks. 

I expect a lot of yelling, in stores and restaurants. 

Ross


----------



## roadfix (May 29, 2021)

The ole ladies (my mother and stepmother) had their second Pfizer shots yesterday.  The folks from Torrance Memorial came back to see their home bound patients as promised to administer the shots.
Taking them to a nearby pharmacy for the shots was out of the question, good thing the local hospital started to make house calls.... most likely due to the over abundance of vaccines available..


----------



## taxlady (Jun 23, 2021)

I got my second Moderna shot today, about an hour and a half ago. I didn't really feel the needle, even though I was watching the nurse inject me. I just felt the tiniest bit of pressure on my skin for a second. No side effects yet.


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 23, 2021)

taxlady said:


> I got my second Moderna shot today, about an hour and a half ago. I didn't really feel the needle, even though I was watching the nurse inject me. I just felt the tiniest bit of pressure on my skin for a second. No side effects yet.



Congratulations taxy!


----------



## taxlady (Jun 23, 2021)

bethzaring said:


> Congratulations taxy!



Thank you Beth. I do feel relieved. DH is getting his second shot on 19 July and will be fully marinated for 1 August. I'm really glad that they moved second vaccinations earlier, once they got more doses. It will be nice to socialize in person again.


----------



## summer57 (Jun 23, 2021)

I had my second Moderna shot today, too. I heard a few people in the lineup complain about Moderna, but Moderna and Pfizer are both mRNA vaccines, I'm not complaining at all!


----------



## taxlady (Jun 23, 2021)

summer57 said:


> I had my second Moderna shot today, too. I heard a few people in the lineup complain about Moderna, but Moderna and Pfizer are both mRNA vaccines, I'm not complaining at all!



Yay! So, are they moving the appointments for second shots in BC too?

I have friends in Sweden who figure the Moderna shot is better than the one from Pfizer. I'm sure they each have advantages and drawbacks as compared to the other one.

I'm just glad to get the vaccination and even happier that it's one of the mRNA vaccinations.


----------



## summer57 (Jun 23, 2021)

taxlady said:


> Yay! So, are they moving the appointments for second shots in BC too?


Yes, the plan in BC was to have the majority get the first shot, and then work on the second.
As of yesterday, 77.7% of adults and 76% of children aged 12 and up have had their first shot.
About 26% have had both shots. 
It's taken us a while to get vaccine shipments but things are working very quickly now.



taxlady said:


> I have friends in Sweden who figure the Moderna shot is better than the one from Pfizer. I'm sure they each have advantages and drawbacks as compared to the other one.
> .


Moderna had some production issues and were slower to ship vaccine to us than Pfizer, so maybe Pfizer has a higher profile, at least here in Canada.  I've read some of the studies, they are both so very similar. And, as you say, both mRNA.  I am very happy!


----------



## summer57 (Jun 25, 2021)

Over 80,000 second doses were given out in BC yesterday!  That's so reassuring. Glad we finally have enough vaccine we can get into people's arms.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jun 25, 2021)

I had both Pfizer shots in March.
Almost 1% (.08) of recent covid deaths were fully vaccinated.
So I still mask and social distance. No big sacrifice for me though. Don't care too much for most folks anyway.


----------



## summer57 (Jun 25, 2021)

skilletlicker said:


> I had both Pfizer shots in March.


Glad you've had both shots!  How's the overall percentage of fully vaccinated people in your state?


----------



## skilletlicker (Jun 25, 2021)

summer57 said:


> Glad you've had both shots!  How's the overall percentage of fully vaccinated people in your state?



Among the lowest.
In Tennessee, 2,803,791 people or 41.06% of the population have received at least one dose. Overall, 2,365,844 people or 34.64% of Tennessee's population have been fully vaccinated.​


----------



## summer57 (Jun 25, 2021)

Glad you're one of the 34.6%!


----------

